# Baby goat kid bloated and not gaining weight



## shadowfax (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi, 

I recently bought some pregnant does and they had their kids Oct 5th they had 5 altogether 4 are doing fabulous, one is having issues. She was slow to eat and her intake has been less then it should be ever since. Recently she has been becoming bloated after eating her bottle. She is not gaining weight that well and does not bounce around with other kids hardly at all. She mostly stands hunched up looking very miserable. I've  messaged her belly, given some baking soda water with a syringe. Her mother had her shots one month prior to her birth. She does not seem sick enough to run to the emergency, but she is deffinently not ok. Please help what could be wrong with her? :/ thank you!


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 3, 2013)

Put some baking soda in her bottle.  I woudl check her temperature to make sure she doesn't have other issues.  hunched up means pain and I hope it is juts her belly hurting.  What has the weather been like?  Is it still warm?


----------



## shadowfax (Nov 3, 2013)

Her temp is 102.6 the other four kids have similar temps. the weather has been up and down but she has been in the barn where its a pretty constant 60 degrees. Can I put baking soda in her milk? she does not have any coughs wheezes drippy noses or diarrhea at the moment. she seems fine minus the stomach issues and the not gaining which I assume is due to her not wanting to take in food at any kind of weight gaining rate. Also she is a Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes, you can put the baking soda right into the bottle.   

Maybe some PrioBios if you have it.  But not at the same time.  My vet has me do Baking Soda, then a couple of hours later, priobios and then a couple of hours later some more baking soada, if the symptoms do not clear.  If it continues, you may want to consult your vet.


----------



## shadowfax (Nov 4, 2013)

could yogurt work? and if so how much at a time, she is not good today and I'm starting to feel pretty desperate. left a message for the vet but not sure what to do in the mean time. gonna keep trying to get the electrolyte stuff I made in her but she is refusing everything milk included.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 4, 2013)

Did you get baking soda into her?

Yogurt can be used instead of ProBios, but it is not a replacement for baking soday.

If your goat is not eatting, that is not good.  You should get a slurry of baking soda into her soon.

How is her temp?


----------



## shadowfax (Nov 4, 2013)

Finally got vet to call me, she talked me through putting a tube down her throat she burped like crazy, and finally popped a bunch. She is still not out of the woods but she looks more comfortable, now to get her to trust me enough to take a bottle again. She is curled up in my lap but she looks at me like I'm crazy when I give her a bottle :/


----------



## shadowfax (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh her temp is still normal


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 10, 2013)

How much milk are you feeding her per bottle and what does she weigh?


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Nov 12, 2013)

How is your baby doing now?


----------

